# smell in the furnace room



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Instead of wondering and have it go boom I wold have called the gas company or service person by now.
Funny smell, gas appliances never a good thing.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Instead of wondering and have it go boom I wold have called the gas company or service person by now.
> Funny smell, gas appliances never a good thing.


Call them. They have a gas sniffer that will detect leaks.
Could it be a sewer smell from a dried out floor drain?


----------



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

I had an odor like that, took the furnace burners out and inspected the heat exchanger. It was clogged with soot. I vacuumed it out, cleaned the burners and the connecting tube out, put it back together and tested it for any blow back or leaks. A crack in the heat exchanger was my fear, but I think that I just had clogged connecting tubes resulting in improper air mixture. Keeping a close eye on it now, plan on upgrading to high efficiency this summer but want to limp this one through the heating season right now.

Do you have city propane or a tank? When tanks get towards empty, they put a chemical in that we can detect an it does smell bad. Get it checked out.


----------

